# Suggestion on Interior decoration



## Achilles2205 (Mar 29, 2018)

Hi,

Need help on doing interior for my Living Room. Can post some pics of the living room if this is the right place. I just moved in and there is only a sofa set and dining table. I would like to decorate the room in whichever way it looks nice. please let me know so i can post some pics of the living room. Thanks for your help!


----------



## UforUserName (Mar 9, 2018)

Hello there, 

You will need some more furniture in there. You shouldn't leave the living room bare. 

You can easily find inspiration on sites like Houzz

I would also suggest sticking to the minimal design, if you like it, because it will be much more easier to clean. Another great idea is creating an accent wall or something like that. That way you can change the atmosphere of a room in a jiffy. For that, you can consider a great piece of art, some wallpapers, repainting the wall into a new colour or even installing decorative panels. It's entirely up to you.  

However, just make sure to do whatever you like. Choose every single piece, from paint colour to furniture, according to your personal preferences and stick to the things that bring comfort and tranquility to you. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## Achilles2205 (Mar 29, 2018)

Thanks for responding. When you say some more furniture, i will need a coffee table and a tv unit in the living room. What else I can think of? any suggestions? There is a french window in the west and sofa in the north, tv in the south direction. Then there is living room connecting to the dining space. Do you think i can use a decorative panel to separate the living room and dining space. How can i determine where to place the photo frames, wall clocks, decorative panels, decorative lights etc? Will you help me out if i put some photos?


----------



## UforUserName (Mar 9, 2018)

You can consider getting a kind of a dresser where you can put up the TV. You can even find ones with some shelves on the sides, and drawers the bottom, while you have enough space to set the TV in the middle. That can be your focal point of the room, or the accent wall if you wish. If not these, then find a dresser for the TV, put up some floating shelves and decorate with books. 

Yes, you can use the decorative panel to separate those two, sure. 
As far as photos and clocks are concerned, you can put them up around the TV if the wall is to bare, or you can place them above the sofa. 

You are very welcome


----------



## haklenda (Apr 5, 2018)

oh very good


----------



## haklenda (Apr 5, 2018)

Sound Absorption Woven Fabric Wrapping Glass Fiber for Cinema
FabricAcousticPanels is located in Guangzhou city of Guangdong province, which is China's largest production, processing and export base. The company was founded in 2011, now has 5000 square meters production workshop and warehouse, and imported high-end mechanical equipments.
Noise Absorption Woven Fabric Wrapped FigerGlass for Theater
1.Size:600*600,1200*1200mm
2.Economic echo reduction solution
3.Fireproof and eco friendly
4.Improve voice intelligibility
Products
Auditorium Church Cinema Home Theater Decorative Fabric Soft Acoustic Wall Panels
Eco Panel Noise Absorbing Fabric Wall Panel for Home Theater
Fabric Wrapped Panels Acoustic Sound Barrier On Ceilings, Walls
Making Home Studio A Quieter Place Acoustic Material
Sound Proof Clothing Ceiling Fabric Acoustic Panel for Meeting Room
Soundproof Fabric Acoustic Ceiling Panels for Cinema Decoration
Our acoustic materials have been exported to Campo Grande Brazil, Akron United States, Nice France, Jaipur India, Hanoi Vietnam, Fukuoka–Kitakyushu Japan, Coventry United Kingdom, Santiago Chile, Almaty Kazakhstan, Islamabad Pakistan, Seoul South Korea, Las Vegas United States, etc.
The enterprise services vast old and new customers in line with the management aim of excellent acoustic product quality, good enterprise prestige, the satisfactory after-sale service, sincere cooperative consciousness. It must be the motive force that FabricAcousticPanels advance constantly that got the customer. 
Tag: acoustic roof panels, church sound panels, fabric sound system, sound batting material, used acoustic panels


----------



## rumbels (Apr 14, 2018)

Have you thought of incorporating a feature wall..?

whats popular these days is the glitter fabric, commonly used in back drops.









http://www.fabricuk.com/fabrics/692-glitter-fabric-for-back-drops-large-glitter.html

Just something to consider, you could have 2 feature walls with the glitter fabric with different contrasting colours..


----------

